# Experienced Climbers Needed!!



## baddboygeorge (Aug 29, 2005)

Small traveling storm clean up company is looking for climbers that are experienced in disaster work. All food an lodging is provided an pay is based on experience. The pay is very attractive for the right people an is paid in cash weekly.If your ready to work an make big $$$$ lets talk thanks george(502) 421 9747 or [email protected]


----------

